# specialized stumpjumper hardtail testfahrt?



## ttbitg (6. Februar 2006)

hi *,

bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich mir das obige bike zulege.
welches konkrete modell ist noch offen.
zur zeit geht's vor allem darum, ob die geometrie passt.
dafür wäre natürlich eine testfahrt ganz nützlich.

kennt jemand einen laden in der region bamberg oder nürnberg, der stumpjumper testbikes hat, mit denen mal auch mal über mehrere stunden im gelände rumfahren kann?

bei den läden, die ich kennen, ist nur ne kurze teer runde möglich.
nicht wirklich aussagekräftig.

ciao martin


----------



## E36/8 (6. Februar 2006)

Hi
ich stand letzes Jahr vor dem selben Problem wie du. Der Downhill in NBG bietet die Möglichkeit ein Testbike mitzunehmen und damit 1-2 Tage durch den Schlamm zu schrubben...mal abgesehen von der ausgiebigen & tollen Beratung 
Das Rad hat mir so viel Spaß gemacht das ich vom eigentlichen Wunschrad Simplon weg bin und jetzt Specialized fahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ttbitg (6. Februar 2006)

danke für die info.
das ist genau das was ich suche.
hoffe nur, das die auch stumpjumper HARDTAIL testbikes haben.
damit sieht es meist am schlechtesten aus.
werd mal anrufen.

ciao


----------



## wr400 (6. Februar 2006)

hast du dich schon mal in bamberg beim radladen schlau gemacht? 
die bieten specialized hardtails an und mit dem ralf kann man da sicherlich mal drüber reden.
mien gruss


----------



## ttbitg (6. Februar 2006)

hi,

der radladen in bamberg ist eigentlich mein stammladen.
aber die haben keine stumpjumper da und werden anscheinend auch keine bekommen. die setzen bei hardtails auf specialized rockhopper.

ciao
 martin


----------



## MasterChris (7. Februar 2006)

beim Adrenalin in Fürth kannst du auch mal anfragen, die haben auch sehr gute Kontakte zu Specialized... Beratung und Service ist auch TOP  
meine Freundin hat sich vor kurzem erst dort ihr Lady stumpjumper gekauft und ich hab mir dort anfang 05 mein bighit gekauft und wir bringen unsere bikes schon länger für den service dort hin, sehr nette leute, ich war immer zufrieden, mit denen kann man reden...
ich will aber nicht versprechen das du da das Bike für 1-2tage geliehen haben kannst, aber fragen kostet ja nix


----------



## Rüdiger Beck (15. Februar 2006)

Hi,

kannst auch mal in Fo nachfragen da ist in der Kletterhalle auch ein Radladen der Specialized hat vielleicht hatt der eines da. 

Gruß Rüdi


----------



## ttbitg (16. Februar 2006)

hi, danke für die neuen tips.
wusste gar nciht, dass es in forchheim einen specialized händler gibt.

meine suche nach einem test-rad war bisher erfolglos.
das downhill hatte auch leider auch keins.

ciao
 martin


----------



## Artur (21. Februar 2006)

Nur mal als Info nebenbei:

Specialized selbst stellt den Händlern keine Stumpjumper HT Testbikes zur Verfügung. Im Testbikeprogramm laufen nur die FSR also Fullymodelle.
Und dass ein Händler ein Bike aus dem normalen Programm zum Testrutschen hernimmt zweifel ich einfach mal an. Zumal auch noch die richtige Rahmengröße da sein sollte. Einzige Chance wäre wenn der Händler selbst so eines fährt und sein eigenes hergibt.


----------



## ttbitg (22. Februar 2006)

@artur

mein aktueller stand ist, dass es schon testbikes für stumpjumper ht gibt.
testbieks bekommen die händler aber nur, wenn sie auseichend große stückzahlen abnehmen. stumpjumper ht bikes bekommen die händler aber anscheinend nciht in größeren stückzahlen verkauft. 
also auch keine testbikes.
das hat mir so zumindest ein händler erzählt.

unterm strich bleibt es sich auf jedenfall gleich.
keine testbikes.

muss ich mich wohl doch mit einer ausgiebigeren asphalt-runde begnügen.


----------



## Artur (23. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Wie auch immer? Wünsch dir weiterhin viel Erflog bei deiner Suche!

Finde aber trotzdem die Story mit den Abnahmemengen und so etwas seltsam als Specializedhändlermitarbeiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

